# Wiring a Unitrack layout



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

How do you "block wire" a non-DCC Unitrack layout? Do you chop off their connectors, crimp on fork spade connectors and use those switches Atlas makes? Or is there a line of Kato electric accessories modeltrainstuff doesn't show?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Never mind - I found the answer myself. *Yes, there are a pair of electrical switches made by Kato that modeltrainstuff apparently doesn't carry, but hobbylinc does. One is called a "Power Feed Control Switch" ($18.09) and the other a "Power Direction Control Switch" ($19.19); and there are insulated Unijoners.


----------

